# High Amp Alternator?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The 120 amp alternator on my 98 has been making some cool noises the last few days upon start up when cold and the first few minutes it is running. I've also noticed the volt gauge not showing electrical power recovering as quick as it used to while plowing. So I'm starting to think it's slowly kicking the bucket. I would like to upgrade to a higher amp alternator, but more specifically one that puts out a ton of amps at idle. Since doing short pushes with low engine rpms is when I really notice my volt guage getting pretty low. Anyone have a brand they would like to recommend?

I'm also running dual 800cca battery's that are 2-3yrs old.

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you can try AGS off of 31, iv had both good and bad luck with them tho. they will build it to what ever you want


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Call DC Grove Electric in Fox Lake, IL. He does all the alternators we need built/re-built. Does great work.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

my alternator went out on the 26th when we got 10+inches
i jumped this girls car the day before and that was what f`d it up
i got a duralast for 89.99 with lifetime warranty


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

turb0diesel;932962 said:


> my alternator went out on the 26th when we got 10+inches
> i jumped this girls car the day before and that was what f`d it up
> i got a duralast for 89.99 with lifetime warranty


oddly enough i have heard of a few newer vehicals that claim you should not jump. - weird i know, but doesnt surpise me


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark13;932941 said:


> The 120 amp alternator on my 98 has been *making some cool noises the last few days upon start up when cold and the first few minutes it is running*. I've also noticed the *volt gauge not showing electrical power recovering as quick as it used to while plowing*. So I'm starting to think it's slowly kicking the bucket. I would like to upgrade to a higher amp alternator, but more specifically one that puts out a ton of amps at idle. Since doing short pushes with low engine rpms is when I really notice my volt guage getting pretty low. Anyone have a brand they would like to recommend?
> 
> I'm also running dual 800cca battery's that are 2-3yrs old.
> 
> Thanks, Mark.


Classic symptoms for a bad belt.

Usually alt work or not (before you all jump on me with "well I had one that..." I said USUALLY)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

turb0diesel;932962 said:


> my alternator went out on the 26th when we got 10+inches
> *i jumped this girls car the day before and that was what f`d it up*
> i got a duralast for 89.99 with lifetime warranty


NOT... unless you you hooked it up wrong.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

theplowmeister;933174 said:


> NOT... unless you you hooked it up wrong.


+1 Agreed!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark - I put a 155 amp unit from Napa on my 97. It has worked well so far. Don't buy an AZ cheapie, that will not last. I used one for a half a storm. It smelled like it was going to catch on fire. It was so bad I didn't dare to finish the storm with it. I kept if for a spare, put in the Napa unit. Make sure you get the HO charge kit too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I need to replace an idler pully so I'll check my belt then. The belt isn't that old but who knows. 

And I definetly won't be going with an AZ product, the local AZ and I are not good friends. I'd go with Napa as first choice or Oreilly's as 2nd.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark13;932941 said:


> The 120 amp alternator on my 98 has been making some cool noises the last few days upon start up when cold and the first few minutes it is running. I've also noticed the volt gauge not showing electrical power recovering as quick as it used to while plowing. So I'm starting to think it's slowly kicking the bucket. I would like to upgrade to a higher amp alternator, but more specifically one that puts out a ton of amps at idle. Since doing short pushes with low engine rpms is when I really notice my volt guage getting pretty low. Anyone have a brand they would like to recommend?
> 
> I'm also running dual 800cca battery's that are 2-3yrs old.
> 
> Thanks, Mark.


http://www.alternatorparts.com/ad_alternator_order_page.htm
http://www.alternatorparts.com/cs130d_cs144_trk_suv_upgrade.htm


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

check out this place. I got my 200 amp alt from there. Works great!

http://www.db-starter-alternator.co...RUCK HIGH AMP OUTPUT ALTERNATOR 96-00 8206-5


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

secret_weapon;935055 said:


> check out this place. I got my 200 amp alt from there. Works great!
> 
> http://www.db-starter-alternator.co...RUCK HIGH AMP OUTPUT ALTERNATOR 96-00 8206-5


how does it hold up to major amp draw such as a plow or stero? do you drive the truck daily or is it just a plow truck? im tinking about picking up the 200 amp alternator in a couple days when i collect my cheack.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

It's been good so far, got it last year. My truck sits most of the summer, dedicated plow truck. I'm very happy with the output!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i had a 250amp made at a place out in belvidere i think....it may ahve been ags.....i amnot sure..

My buddy also made me an overdrive pully for it.....so i get 70 amps at idle.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

secret_weapon;935582 said:


> It's been good so far, got it last year. My truck sits most of the summer, dedicated plow truck. I'm very happy with the output!


did you buy the inline fuse kit and upgrade you charge wire to 4awg? did you also put the inline fuse in there?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

4 gauge is kinda light for a 200+ amp alternator. 2 gauge welding wire is the minimum, really. Don't forget to include the same size ground wire to run a ground directly from the battery to the alternator housing.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Use the search function on the blue line above. Search: Charging, Low power, Duel Batteries. There is many hours of reading there. It's been beat to death here many times.

Keep in mind an Alternator only puts out 1/3 of it's rated amps at idle.
An Automotive component rebuild shop can upgrade you stock alternator for $1.50 an amp. If space is an issue this is the way to go.
The Internet has sites that sell upgrade alternators, you have to upgrade the size of wire to the batteries.
Make sure all your connections are clean and dielectric grease is put on to protect them.
Do the same to ALL the grounds on the engine and frame.
You can buy the front and back bearings,brushes and voltage regulator for most alternators at part stores.
Make sure the pulley on the belt tension-er is not worn out. Mine was made of plastic it was worn so thin it would let the belt move around.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

the new boss 92;935680 said:


> did you buy the inline fuse kit and upgrade you charge wire to 4awg? did you also put the inline fuse in there?


I used 2 awg for all wiring. I did not use the inline fuse, that's just one more sketchy connection to worry about.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

secret_weapon;936616 said:


> I used 2 awg for all wiring. I did not use the inline fuse, that's just one more sketchy connection to worry about.


So you have no fuse protection between your alternator and battery?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

2COR517;936637 said:


> So you have no fuse protection between your alternator and battery?


Nope... I know, not the best idea. But I did make sure all wires were properly routed, secured and protected from rubbing/chafing. I made my own B+ and neg. cables to fit both batteries which have 4 posts. 2 top, 2 side.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

secret_weapon;936616 said:


> I used 2 awg for all wiring. I did not use the inline fuse, that's just one more sketchy connection to worry about.


do you have any pictures of how you ran your upgraded charging wires and grounds? im going to do the upgrade very soon, but want to do it right so i dont fry anything!


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

google "the big three upgrade" car audio/stereo people do this for better performance from their audio systems.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

To those not running a fuse inline from the alt to battery. Beware. I did that and my truck caught on fire the other day(pics in one of my threads). I had it in loom and zipped tied securely. My alt got overloaded from all my accessories and shorted out. That unfused wire went up in flames.

Put a fuse on there!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. The problem has seemed to go away for now but I'll be saving all the links and company names for in the future if I'm looking for an alternator sometime.


----------

